# mouse



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

im going to try to feed my 3-4in reds a mouse.......i hope they eat it. i fed them frozen pinkies before. should i try a frozen mouse first?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If you are really really really committed to feeding them a mouse first, throw it in the freezer for a while to kill it to be a little more humane. I would make sure you are committed to this as the mouse is gonna make a nice mess of your tank and possible make a huge mess to clean up. If I were you I would just stear clear of the mouse.....its cool and all but there is much better food for your p's.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Xenon said:


> If you are really really really committed to feeding them a mouse first, throw it in the freezer for a while to kill it to be a little more humane. I would make sure you are committed to this as the mouse is gonna make a nice mess of your tank and possible make a huge mess to clean up. If I were you I would just stear clear of the mouse.....its cool and all but there is much better food for your p's.


:nod:

so if feeding; the freezer method helps alot... and make sure since its the first time they are fasted for a while to encourage investigation and avoid ignorance


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I too would like to attempt this soon.. but what do you guys mean freeze it in the fridge to be a lil more humane??







Does that mean I put a live mouse in the freezer and wait for it to get all frozen up???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I too would like to attempt this soon.. but what do you guys mean freeze it in the fridge to be a lil more humane??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahaha..i was think the same thing...freeze to death..what a sucky way to go..put it in a bag and bang him against the floor..quick and painless


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > I too would like to attempt this soon.. but what do you guys mean freeze it in the fridge to be a lil more humane??
> ...


 HAHAHA







"put it in a bag and slam him against the floor"







Or put it in plastic bag and hit it with your slippers.









I dont think thats being humane.. but then again, freezing it to death isn't either.









Honestly, what did you guys mean by that?!?!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes please do tell









as i was thinking of doing it also, i want to have some people over next week and i was seriously thinking "mouse" or possibly larger "feeder" but whats this about the freezing you got us a little puzzled why would they want to attack a frozen hair ball


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIKE said:


> i was thinking of doing it also, i want to have some people over next week and i was seriously thinking "mouse" or possibly larger "feeder" but whats this about the freezing you got us a little puzzled why would they want to attack a frozen hair ball


Freezing a mouse I dont understand, unless it was being sold already dead and frozen.. other than that, I really dont know any pet store or LFS that sells frozen mice.

The reason why Xenon and Snow adviced to feed a frozen mice, is so that the mess of all the gutts and blood wouldn't pollute your tank and would be easier to clean up after. Another reason is that, to some, its inhumane. Plus I forgot to mention how a frozen mice wont try and climb on to your heater, filter, electric cords..ect, to try and escape out of the tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Or put it in plastic bag and hit it with your slippers.


 that would be a funny sight..hahaha..die damn it ..die...and they do sell frozen mice ..its called mice on ice...find them at petco...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Or put it in plastic bag and hit it with your slippers.
> ...


 AHHH.. good info, Raf!!!







I knew freezing it yourself alive was totally off!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 no problem...but i think mike meant to put the live mouse into freezer..to freeze it to death


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Hmm.. wonder hows that possible without the mice running all over or snacking on my frozen foods until he freezes to death?!?! Tie its feet together and hear him squeal to death???


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks for the info guys







have you tried pinkies if so how many could six rbp's take down







i tried a larger feeder way back and it made all the water oily, do pinkies make a lot of mess, the thing is we all have to go to a wedding gathering that evening so i won't have time for cleaning out a tank, so what would be the best sug?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Tie its feet together and hear him squeal to death???


 its a ho-down...hahaha...ride them cowboy


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> "put it in a bag and slam him against the floor"


Seriously...highly recommended as eutanazia method...take a look at OPEFE´s!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > "put it in a bag and slam him against the floor"
> ...


 Honestly, the statment I typed was an idea I've read from OPEFE. It was kinda ironic how the previous statements talked about being inhumane, but killing a mouse by "swift death" is considered a good method. Thats why I followed up with "hitting it with your slippers in a plastic bag", only to be sarcastic.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

im sorry guys, but a mouse is just a bit too much for me.
its one thing to throw a fish in -but a small furry creature-ah nah!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> im sorry guys, but a mouse is just a bit too much for me.
> its one thing to throw a fish in -but a small furry creature-ah nah!


 wuss!!!!! do u not eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches because u feel that peanut was crushed and tat was cruel? lmao j/k to each his own


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> im sorry guys, but a mouse is just a bit too much for me.
> its one thing to throw a fish in -but a small furry creature-ah nah!


 I feel the same way, but it is really based on my lazyness to clean the tank after the carnage. Even with feeders, my Ps would kill them all and bite them in half, but never consume the whole thing. Leaves a big mess of oil and corpses that I have to search for and clean. Pellets are so much easier, especially floating ones.

But my question is, why would anyone want to feed your Ps frozen mice? Wouldn't a piece of beef be cleaner and easier? If I fed it mice, I want to see the carnage and struggle of a living fuzzy creature. JMHO.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> But my question is, why would anyone want to feed your Ps frozen mice? Wouldn't a piece of beef be cleaner and easier? If I fed it mice, I want to see the carnage and struggle of a living fuzzy creature. JMHO.


 Yeah, totally kills the whole purpose. There were past threads about this same topic and arguments back then too.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

If your piranhas are really skittish put the mouse in the freezer, if not, throw it in live. I don't know what it is about mice but P's got nuts on them once they hit the water. (that has been my experience). Sure it's inhumane, but i think the P's will kill it alot faster than freezing it to death. Oh ya, the clean up is the worste.


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 I hate to admit it, but I know that the freezing method works really well. Awhile back I had 2 rats. This was way before I had any fish. Anyway, the older one starting going a little insane I think. He was old for a rat, and he was chewing up his own son. So I had to get rid of him. My roomate was like, "Just break his neck man!". I couldn't and neither could he. So since it was winter, I just put him in a grocery bag, tied it up and throw him in the garbage can. I didn't know what else to do. He was chewing my hands up too. I think he was losing it up stairs.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

marscounty said:


> admit it, but I know that the freezing method works really well. Awhile back I had 2 rats. This was way before I had any fish. Anyway, the older one starting going a little insane I think. He was old for a rat, and he was chewing up his own son. So I had to get rid of him. My roomate was like, "Just break his neck man!". I couldn't and neither could he. So since it was winter, I just put him in a grocery bag, tied it up and throw him in the garbage can. I didn't know what else to do. He was chewing my hands up too. I think he was losing it up stairs.


 Maybe after all those years he just hates you? And disappointed in his son.


----------



## neverlistentome (May 11, 2003)

I've fed my P's frozen pinkies from petco. They can eat 3-4 in a sitting (they're tiny). Why would someone want to feed them mice? Thats a good question. Maybe the same reason I give my dog feeder fish when he watches me feed the Piranhas. Just to get a kick out of it. Seeing what your P's will eat is just another way to enjoy them.

And as far as throwing a live mouse in there... it's doable, but they're not practical for anything other than shock value. They sell smaller feeder mice, they're barely bigger than pinkies (seriously tiny). That is what I used and there was barely even any blood, guts or left overs to clean up. It was all worth it when the P's played a 5 minute game of smear the queer with a mouse head as a ball.

It was definitely the coolest thing I've fed them, but I don't know if I would do it again. To much worry about the mouse getting out of the tank, or what if they stop eating mid way into it's death and I got to scoop out a leggless mouse, etc.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

just from the vids ive seen the fish like it but it makes a hel of a mess


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

The humane way to kill a mouse is get it high then toss the bitch in. The mouse won't care that he is being eaten alive. That is what I did.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i can understand the piont of throwing one in alive and see what the p's can do but there is alot more healthier and cleaner ways to feed them i probably will never try it nether do i console it.
just my 2 cents


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

my ps were scared shitless of the mouse. altho when i put pinkies in they tore tehm up. i gave the mouse to a friend as a pet.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

are u sure u put a mouse in that scared ur p's not a n.y.city sewer rat.dam those things are scary


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've killed them (rats) for my Burms quick and painlessly by using the pillow case and grage wall . Just drop them in the pillow case and whack them on the garage wall. I'm sure it would work just as well with mice.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

i think i wana do this now too, but im just wondering how big a mess will a mouse make? will the blood get everywhere? and what about the bones and other sh*t that the piranas dont eat? im guessing a good gravel siphoning and like a 40-50% wateerr change would clean things up again? How big are pinkies? pinkies have no hair rite?


----------

